# would you buy a horse with navicular disease



## Yorkshire dumpling (30 December 2010)

i have done my research on the condition and spoken to my vet. but my question is would you buy a horse with it or would you run a mile? 
a very good friend of mine is selling her 11yrs old 15.2 who was diagnosed with it about a year ago, he has had pain killers and corrective shoes along with rolled hooves ect ect he is also on bute. 
he is getting a little better on his feet and although very cheap (as she is loosing her land) and only to be used as companion, is it wise to buy something which has this condition. he is very lovely and well mannered a perfect horse apart from navicular. i would like to offer him a home but am i going to set my self up for a fall? have you got or had a horse with it? and please could you tell me your experiences please xxx thank you for reading


----------



## DipseyDeb (30 December 2010)

Sorry, no I wouldn't...


----------



## stevieg (30 December 2010)

Short answer? No
Admittedly I've never had one with the disease but I figure there are enough horses out there without buying one you KNOW has a problem.


----------



## china (30 December 2010)

if it was just as a companion i wouldnt worry to much, navicular horses cope well without shoes (better if im honest) so that makes it cheaper. i was paying £100+ for a set of shoes with no improvement, taking them off and letting his feet go the way that is natural and comfortable for him has made a big difference, and its only £20 every 6 weeks. The bit that would start to get expensive is the danilon/bute and the long term affects. Mine is on high strength buteless for his navicular which is about £19,99 a month. Depending on the degree they sometimes come sound in their own time enough for very light work.


----------



## tuppence's fortune (30 December 2010)

i think that depends on you? you can not just rule out a horse because it has a problem. are you prepared and able to pay for his treatment and anything else he may need? would you be ok with possibly having to pts because he is suffering? 
i would say you really need to have a very long hard think about it. try get a vet report to see just how bad the condition is and go from there. 
again until you know EVERYTHING dont rule it out, alot of people would given the condition, but it is up to you at the end of the day. good luck with it.


----------



## starbar (30 December 2010)

No, I wouldn't....sorry.  Horses can throw enough at you without buying problems in the first place.  There are lots of lovely cheap sound horses around at the moment, don't buy something that you know will cause you worry from the off


----------



## joeanne (30 December 2010)

If he only going to be a companion, then no, it wouldn't bother me too much. 
I certainly wouldn't pay for him though.


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (30 December 2010)

china said:



			if it was just as a companion i wouldnt worry to much, navicular horses cope well without shoes (better if im honest) so that makes it cheaper. i was paying £100+ for a set of shoes with no improvement, taking them off and letting his feet go the way that is natural and comfortable for him has made a big difference, and its only £20 every 6 weeks. The bit that would start to get expensive is the danilon/bute and the long term affects. Mine is on high strength buteless for his navicular which is about £19,99 a month. Depending on the degree they sometimes come sound in their own time enough for very light work.
		
Click to expand...

thanks i dont mind paying in the money really. what are the long term effects ? arthritis i no they get. but how common is it for them to self cure so to speak? and how long has yours had it for if you dont mind me asking? xx


----------



## cobgirlie (30 December 2010)

Not knowingly no.  Just watched a friend struggle getting her TB sound and sadly he was PTS just before Xmas despite alot of time and money invested. So it's an absolute no for me.


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (30 December 2010)

santaboooogypie said:



			i think that depends on you? you can not just rule out a horse because it has a problem. are you prepared and able to pay for his treatment and anything else he may need? would you be ok with possibly having to pts because he is suffering? 
i would say you really need to have a very long hard think about it. try get a vet report to see just how bad the condition is and go from there. 
again until you know EVERYTHING dont rule it out, alot of people would given the condition, but it is up to you at the end of the day. good luck with it.
		
Click to expand...

thank you i will ask her for a vets report or give them a call later on.
i wouldnt let him suffer and if he was in pain that is not treatable i wouldnt hesitate to pts as that would be best for him.
i can afford to pay for everything he needs but i am still in 2 minds about it. she has offered me him on loan in spring for a few months to see if i would like him. would it be a good idea to loan to see how well he actually is (or how bad he is?)


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (30 December 2010)

joeanne said:



			If he only going to be a companion, then no, it wouldn't bother me too much. 
I certainly wouldn't pay for him though.
		
Click to expand...

she only wants 100 for him as a sort of promise he is going to stay with me. mainly the money is for his rugs as he has alot of brand new ones.


----------



## noodle_ (30 December 2010)

nope.

even if i had my own land etc. with no other livery costs.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (30 December 2010)

I did. Admitedly didn't know until after the purchase. The dealer offered to take her back and do a swop, but silly me, thought her future was better with me than with him. With the aid of a good farrier and vet, she's sound and with care,(& moving livery yards for facilities that suited her better,) is able to be a great riding horse.
Had I known before I bought her, I would have walked away, but, as things have turned out, she is probably one of the most wonderful horses I have ever had. I unreservedly, love this sweet, honest mare and I'm so glad she's with me.
OK, so we can't do all the stuff she's capable of (BSJA) but we hack for miles and hopefully we can do a bit of RC in the coming year. 
I suppose it depends what you want, I have other horses to ride if she were unridable.I do know several other horses with navicular syndrome who have remained in work for many years after diagnosis with good management, while others are retired. 
Having access to the vet who diagnosed and xrayed the horse would probably give you a fuller picture of how bad the problem is.


----------



## Stinkbomb (30 December 2010)

Yorkshire dumpling said:



			she only wants 100 for him as a sort of promise he is going to stay with me. mainly the money is for his rugs as he has alot of brand new ones.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry no i wouldnt. My old pony had it and wouldnt knowingly buy another even as a companion.
I wouldnt pay any money either. If she wanted a good home, knowing the horse is going to cost you money for its illness she should be willing to give it you for free, including rugs. £100 does not guarentee you wont sell it on anyway!! ( not saying you would be seems a silly reason to charge £100 )


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (30 December 2010)

horserider said:



			I did. Admitedly didn't know until after the purchase. The dealer offered to take her back and do a swop, but silly me, thought her future was better with me than with him. With the aid of a good farrier and vet, she's sound and with care,(& moving livery yards for facilities that suited her better,) is able to be a great riding horse.
Had I known before I bought her, I would have walked away, but, as things have turned out, she is probably one of the most wonderful horses I have ever had. I unreservedly, love this sweet, honest mare and I'm so glad she's with me.
OK, so we can't do all the stuff she's capable of (BSJA) but we hack for miles and hopefully we can do a bit of RC in the coming year. 
I suppose it depends what you want, I have other horses to ride if she were unridable.I do know several other horses with navicular syndrome who have remained in work for many years after diagnosis with good management, while others are retired. 
Having access to the vet who diagnosed and xrayed the horse would probably give you a fuller picture of how bad the problem is.
		
Click to expand...

thank you it is nice to hear a happy ending on this forum for once  i will get an xray done defo. im not bothered about riding him at all just a companion for my filly and maybe something for my niece to have a sit on once and a while (no riding involved)  but i am going to have a serious think over the next few weeks and see what mr vet man has to say.xx thanks again and good luck with your RC next year i really hope it works out xx


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (30 December 2010)

would never sell on a horse is for ever not till you get bored 

unless anything ever happened to me and i was unable to keep them or i had a serious fruit loop!


----------



## mystiandsunny (30 December 2010)

I would if he was field sound on 1/2 bute daily or none at all, unshod, as by doing so he'd get a better home than the other options, but I would do so with a firm promise to myself and my family that once he got beyond a certain number of bute per day to keep him happy, I'd have him PTS.  I would need to know I had the money for that, and the upkeep of a horse as a companion (rather than a small pony who eats nothing).


----------



## china (30 December 2010)

Yorkshire dumpling said:



			thanks i dont mind paying in the money really. what are the long term effects ? arthritis i no they get. but how common is it for them to self cure so to speak? and how long has yours had it for if you dont mind me asking? xx
		
Click to expand...

i meant the long term affects of bute, it causes liver problems. Iv known a few come back into full work again, one of them competing at elementry dressage. Mine was officially diagnosed in august but symptoms started end of last year. He only 13 and im under no illusion that he will come sound and stay sound. if he is intemitantly lame then he will be retired and a decision will be made as he also has kissing spines and bone spavins, but aslong as he is sound and comfortable he will still do something to keep that pea brain of his occupied!


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 December 2010)

Been there done that and never again. It was to much heart ache.


----------



## peanut (30 December 2010)

No.  I would never buy a horse with any known problem.  There are too many others out there.

Mine has a whole list of problems (currently not navicular) and I wouldn't be without her now, but I'd also never buy her!


----------



## maxapple (30 December 2010)

My horse had navicular. It was diagnosed in October and I had to have him pts the following March. He'd gone steadily down hill, despite trying corrective shoeing / bute etc etc. 

Even when it was still relatively mild and he was able to be hacked lightly (on flat roads - I used to have to get off down hill) it was hard work. We used to have to give him bute to be shod, and my lovely farrier used to take a couple of hours so he could rest his legs inbetwen each shoe. 

He was in his early 20's and due to the pain in his front feet, it started to have a knock on effect on other things. His back legs took more strain and he started to suffer with arthiritis etc in all legs. Eventually he started to struggle getting up once he'd laid down and I was unable to pick his back legs up as his front legs were too weak to take the extra strain. He became very unhappy which is why we called it a day. 

Its a horrid disease and one I wouldn;t want to have to cope with again. He might be ok now, but navicular is degenerative and they can deteriorate very quickly. Also - you won't be able to insure him for this as it is a known condition so could be faced with costly vet bills.


----------



## MissCandy (30 December 2010)

No, sorry, I would'nt have one given to me.  Years ago I bought a horse with (unknown to me at the time) problems and it caused nothing but heartache and needless to say it didn't end well 

Having said that I guess it depends on your circumstances.  I wanted a horse to ride and could only afford to keep one as I don't have my own land.  I wouldn't get rid of a horse because it had problems but I wouldn't knowingly take one on either.

If I had acres of my own land and the horse was paddock sound barefoot and on little/no painkillers I would maybe consider it if I only wanted a companion.

Also it sounds as though by taking the horse on you are doing your friend a favor so why is she charging you?  If she is losing her land why can't she keep the horse and move it?  I know its none of my business but it doesn't make sense


----------



## AndySpooner (30 December 2010)

The short answer would be no, but, have you looked at some of the threads by Lucy Priory and Nic Barker.

If it was me I would probably go down this road, having said that we've been barefoot for years now.


----------



## Azmar (30 December 2010)

I have a horse diagnosed with Navicular. He is sound and drug free, but then I have gone down the shoeless route and it has taken a couple of years. Not only would I not buy a horse with any known unsoundness, I would not dream of selling nor indeed passing him on to anyone else. What ever the reason stated the vendor is passing the buck!


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (30 December 2010)

I would initially say no aswell, unless as stated was for companion only - but then you have to work out treatment costs - is it worth it (not in a nasty way but is the horse just going to suffer whether on meds or not)?. Again, the heartache it causes in the long run would be a problem for me.


----------



## pines of rome (30 December 2010)

I have a navicular horse was diagnosed 3 montjs after i bought him was still under warranty vet suggested returnig him but i just couldn,t do it.
 I have gone the barefoot route and in 6 months he has become much sounder,my EP thinks he will be right by spring, trouble is when you buy them you don,t know what they might get down the line its always a gamble with horses


----------



## kezimac (30 December 2010)

from someone who has had a horse with navicular - no 

if only as companion then possible but you need to aware even without shoes the foot needs to be balanced well, hard ground and unlevel ground can make them unsound. 
navicular can then go onto coffin joint arthrits, etc. 

I wouldnt but its because i have been through having a horse with it. 
She could just hack and was sound in specialist shoes. My friend bought her for hacking (well i didnt ask alot of money) and she is in a good home - i have first refusal should they ever have to sell her.


----------



## Chermar (30 December 2010)

We have just had a 6yro diagnosed with it last september and the only way she's be leaving us is if we PTS.  We can affford to keep her and she's fine at the moment we're hoping for some light work in the spring but we would never pass her on I'd be afraid of her having a worse life if she left us being passed on and eventally ending up god knows where.  I've previously owned a TB with Navicular and the result is always the same.  Although you could argue the fact that many things might get them before that but it's a risk attached to heartache!!


----------



## Fairynuff (30 December 2010)

Yorkshire dumpling said:



			i have done my research on the condition and spoken to my vet. but my question is would you buy a horse with it or would you run a mile? 
a very good friend of mine is selling her 11yrs old 15.2 who was diagnosed with it about a year ago, he has had pain killers and corrective shoes along with rolled hooves ect ect he is also on bute. 
he is getting a little better on his feet and although very cheap (as she is loosing her land) and only to be used as companion, is it wise to buy something which has this condition. he is very lovely and well mannered a perfect horse apart from navicular. i would like to offer him a home but am i going to set my self up for a fall? have you got or had a horse with it? and please could you tell me your experiences please xxx thank you for reading 

Click to expand...

I would never buy such a horse. I would hate to buy further expense/heartbreak and trouble. The healthy ones seem to give enough of these problems without going looking for them. Sorry. NO.


----------



## horse_lover (30 December 2010)

My previous chap was pts through navicular and within about 12mths another 2 at my yard were also put down with the same thing.  I spent £3,000 on my horse (as he wasnt insured), but he became so sore despite being on bute and having corrective shoeing that I didnt think it was fair to keep him going.  I definately would not purchase a horse knowing it had navicular, I wouldnt want to go through the heart ache again.


----------



## Leg_end (30 December 2010)

No way. I wouldnt do it even if they paid me! I had my boy put down in Sept because of this horrible disease and I would never want to go through it again. Remember that if he's been diagnosed for a year then he will be out of his insurance claim time and as its a degenerative disease he will only go downhill.. it may takes years but it may take months. IMO they are taking the easy way out by selling and are shrugging their responsibility, I would PTS if they were mine instead of palming the issue onto someone else.


----------



## Jenna500 (30 December 2010)

I have a horse with navicular.  I knew he had it when I bought him. 

I, too, have gone down the barefoot route, he's totally sound, on no painkillers at all, we hack, and do RC stuff with no problem at all.  I've had him for three years now and there's been no deterioration in his condition.


----------



## Annabel_star (30 December 2010)

If he just as a companion than maybe, although like others don't think its right shes passing over responsability and especially wanting money too!!!

My boy was diagnosed with navicular in June, hes had corrective shoeing and is on bute. *Touch wood* he is sound and has been dressageing and hoping to do abit of jumping with him next year, but i have to be really careful on the ground - he can only jump on a surface or on soft grass.

Hes only 8 and i know he will eventually go downhill but whilst hes happy and painfree i will carry on doing what hes comfortable with. He will never be sold though, hes with me for the rest of his life.


----------



## Flame_ (30 December 2010)

Yep. If you are getting £100 worth of rugs then you are getting a free companion. You shouldn't get any further vet bills due to the navic (there is no cure so basically he's either field sound so stays in the field, or he's not and the only thing for him is a bullet). If you can give him a good home then go for it.  Navicular is usually only a problem if you want to ride.


----------



## Oberon (30 December 2010)

A few years ago I would have said no.

Now I know about barefoot, I wouldn't have a problem if I had enough finances to look after him.

Navicular is often diagnosed purely on heel pain - taking the shoes off and rehabbing barefoot can often sort that out. Even real naviculars with bony changes can come sound with barefoot - I've seen it happen myself and other barefooters here will say the same thing.

Unfortunately, not many vets or farriers are at liberty to support this route. Perhaps Project Dexter will go a little way to open doors.......

So yes - I would take on a navicular. But I certainly wouldn't be paying for him - bit cheeky, that!


----------



## Kao (30 December 2010)

No. No question. I've never owned one with it and hopefully never will.

But. You're choice and there's a heck of a lot more alternatives for horses with navicular now than there ever was.
If you've got the money to throw into a horse and are quite willing to do so then by all means go for it.
But there's a lot of sound horses without navi looking for homes too


----------



## intouch (30 December 2010)

I've paid more than that for known NS horses, but I enjoy rehabilitating them, we have one atm who is hacking out sound BF, but jumping is not comfortable for her.  

Depends what you want, but get the shoes off and a good trimmer and you might be surprised at what you've got in a year!


----------



## Carefreegirl (30 December 2010)

My old horse was diagnosed with Navicular at the age of 10. Did all the special shoeing, navilox, bute etc but as it degenerative I retired him and handed him over to our local blood bank. Now barefoot he finds his own natural balance and is totally sound. I wouldn't buy a horse and along time ago actually had a horse vetted in view to buy but the vet suspected he had navicular so I walked away. If it's just a companion I would prob risk it but go barefoot and make sure I had a good farrier.


----------



## JHobbs (30 December 2010)

Well you know what you'd be getting , you say you can afford the treatment and only want him as a companion so I don't see that you have a lot to loose. Giving him a loving home where he will be cared for loved for the rest of his days is just about as good as us humans can offer.

When the time come's that he has to be PTS (which is a decision most responsible horse owners have to take at some point) It will be sad for you but you will also know that he enjoyed the rest of his days with you.


----------



## Luci07 (30 December 2010)

I would have a long talk with the vet - or your vet to talk to him/her. Navicular can really vary in how "bad" it is - I did have a horse years ago who had it but he actually came good enough to go back to jumping and competing, just not on hard ground. Equally I have seen a friend lose a stunning 5 year within a matter of months with the same condition. 

I would also talk to your friend so that she understands exactly what you would do if you did him on and suddenly he did go down hill badly. 

but would I choose to go through that? possibly not, but then neither I nor anyone else on the board, know this horse and it does sound as if you have already gone some way to bonding with it.

Another off centre suggestion could also be - if you just want a companion/light hack have you thought about contacting an organisation like WHW or similiar?


----------



## suzi (30 December 2010)

Short answer - no.  I wouldn't knowingly buy a horse with navicular.

However, if I had the space and the money and the time etc to look after another horse I would find it very hard not to take a friends horse if it had an uncertain future if I didn't take it.  That's because I'm a soft touch!!

I wouldn't pay for it (or rugs etc) as in the long term it's probably going to cost you a fortune in shoeing / vets fees / drugs etc.  You might get lucky and it won't deteriotate but you've got to prepare for the worst.

If you need a companion and have the space / time etc then perhaps let her give him to you.  With the scenario you've given it does come across as her passing the buck but then I don't know the full story.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (30 December 2010)

not unless special circumstances. my own mare has navicular and its been devastating. i dont think i could put myself through that again. 
as a companion i would, and im hoping i can loan her as one, but its been so hard, i wouldnt wish it on anyone.

my share pony has navicular, and i love her to bits. but it is a constant worry unfortunatly, i am very careful with her and her legs. i dont know if i could handle the responsibility full time.


----------



## Farma (30 December 2010)

My horse has navicular she was diagnosed as a 7 yo and i was advised to pts - i decided not to and she is now 16 yo and is in full ridden work - she is sound thanks to corrective shoeing (no bute), competing, doing long distance rides, dressage all but xc which I do now and again on her for fun but wouldnt push my luck.

She is a fabulous horse and remedial shoeing costs me £15 extra every 6 weeks which is barely anything in the scheme of things and if I went back in time and had the chance to buy her again I would.

All horses cope differently but I know of many many navicular horses that lead full, happy, sound lives.


----------



## imr (30 December 2010)

In this case as its just a companion and the condition seems to be managed then I dont see why not. 

For a riding horse the general answer would have to be no unless there was a good reason to say yes, like if you were buying a 15year old advanced dressage schoolmaster and the condition was managed and stable. Part of the problem is that "navicular syndrome" isnt just one disease, so it does not always present and treat the same way. I am very lucky in that my horse was diagnosed with navicular syndrome/issues with his coffin joints 10 years ago - at that time no obvious bone degeneration but hot spots showed up on scintigraphy. Since then he has had bouts of intermittent lameness and is generally about half a tenth lame for a couple of minutes when being warmed up which eases through but in general is kept sound with egg bar shoes, regular work, no jumping, and have also had some steroid injections into the feet. He is now 20 and still going strong


----------



## Frank & Co. (30 December 2010)

Tricky one. My boy was diagnosed 12 years ago and given 2 years to live. But I only stopped riding him last year as with corrective shoeing and the right management he came sound. He is now a pet and will be with me until he tells me he is ready to go. Some navicular cases progress quicker than others though, so you must be ready to make the right decision when the time comes. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Kallibear (30 December 2010)

Yes, because I would want to rehab them barefoot. A lot of horses recover once the cause (their shoes) are removed. 

If I had the time and the money it would be the exact type of horse I'd be looking to 'buy': an otherwise very valuable horse with a problem that can be fixed with some knowledge, facilities and time. And the treatment isn't expensive.


----------



## the watcher (30 December 2010)

Maybe. Navicular disease can be such a 'catch- all' description that I would want to know more about what exactly is affecting the horse and the likely outcomes. Some make surprising recoveries either with remedial shoes or barefoot and proper attention to diet and conditions.


----------



## spotty_pony (30 December 2010)

No I wouldn't. It is very uncertain how long the horse will remain sound for and it would be very expensive to manage the condition.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (30 December 2010)

Nope sorry i wouldnt especially if hes on painkillers! My boy had a chipped navicular bone, after an injection into the foot he came sound without any additional painkillers etc we had owned him for 2 years and would have done anything for him so thats the only reason the nav didnt bother us and never caused a problem .. except when it came to hard ground! But would defo never buy one which already has it.


----------



## riding_high (30 December 2010)

i would take on a navicular case but only after having discussions with the vet, my vet and also my farrier as to the actual horse i was going to take on.

i know a couple of horses with navicular and they are out riding doing lots of things, my horse was also suspected as having navicular but after x-rays it showed there was no change to his navicular bone at all.

i'm curious though as to why he is for companion only? does he have any other issues going on which prevents him from being ridden? if it is just navicular then with the right care there is a good chance he can be used for light hacking and things, going by what others have said above and also the horses i personally know.


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (31 December 2010)

he is field sound (spoke to vet this morning) and the painkillers that he is on is because he has a abscess in his hoof due to poor shoeing (just found that out ) which is causing him added pain to the foot. he told me that it is not very bad and he might get better with correct treatment (turns out my friend has not been doing EVERYTHING she can do to put things right with him) he also talked me through treatments that he will need and might need in the future and worst case situations. 
i have told my friend i will have him on loan for a month BUT only to actually see for myself how bad/good he is and to get my vet to do a FULL check on him. which will be a cost to me but oh well i would rather know honestly than not. 
if she says he is ok then i will maybe think about offering permanent loan or something or if not i will turn him down and say no. 
i can afford treatments ext but im not willing to take him on as even a companion if he is too badly in pain and have to pts or whatever a few months down the line (worst case situation) 
so not saying will have him yet or i will not have him just see what my vets opinion is and go from there. 

thank you all for your comments and views i really appreciate it xx   and i will keep you posted


----------



## tuppence's fortune (1 January 2011)

Yorkshire dumpling said:



			he is field sound (spoke to vet this morning) and the painkillers that he is on is because he has a abscess in his hoof due to poor shoeing (just found that out ) which is causing him added pain to the foot. he told me that it is not very bad and he might get better with correct treatment (turns out my friend has not been doing EVERYTHING she can do to put things right with him) he also talked me through treatments that he will need and might need in the future and worst case situations. 
i have told my friend i will have him on loan for a month BUT only to actually see for myself how bad/good he is and to get my vet to do a FULL check on him. which will be a cost to me but oh well i would rather know honestly than not. 
if she says he is ok then i will maybe think about offering permanent loan or something or if not i will turn him down and say no. 
i can afford treatments ext but im not willing to take him on as even a companion if he is too badly in pain and have to pts or whatever a few months down the line (worst case situation) 
so not saying will have him yet or i will not have him just see what my vets opinion is and go from there. 

thank you all for your comments and views i really appreciate it xx   and i will keep you posted
		
Click to expand...

i think you are contradicting yourself a little? if he has an abscess and is on bute/painkillers then he is obviously in alot of pain, the key word in the vets convo was MIGHT, he MIGHT get better he MIGHT get worse, if he is not that bad the vet would have said he will PROBABLY recover fine. not might. do you honestly think that if you have him on loan for a month and spend vet bills on him ext and then you decide you dont want him thatit was money well spent (on vet bills ext) for the money you will be paying for all that you could get yourself a little pony that is sound and vice free. i know you wold like to give him a better life but at what cost to you? sometimes i think you have to be cruel to be kind. and it sound to me like you will end up taking on a big problem and in my honest opinion after everything i have read that you have posted i would say dont buy him/loan him i think it would be a mistake and you would regret it xxx just tell your friend no in a nice way and leave her to find someone else with it, maybe suggest a horses home where he will get the treatment he needs and they then can find him a new home where he can live out his days xx


----------



## tristar (1 January 2011)

i had a horse with nav at four years old, not broken in, the vet said he was cat meat so must have been bad, followed his advice, gave isoxuprine, had no special shoes only wide web which helped, gave loads of seaweed to strengthen hooves, he was only lame on circle, but x rays showed it was in both feet, after one year broke him in, started to compete and win in dressage, could have sold him loads of times, he was with me till 13 years ridden alll the time, went as schoolmaster in high class riding school with highly qualified care and four maneges and riding surfaces next to beach, all cases are different, he sounds a lovely boy your horse, maybe if you are brave enough you can give him a chance at least?


----------



## celfyddydau (25 January 2011)

Just found this thread.  

I have a navi boy, he was diagnosed at 8 and has bones like areos there are so many holes in them!  Both front feet.  He's now 19.  He's been barefoot for years and is so much better without shoes on.  It was his decision, the blacksmith would shoe him and he'd take them straight back off overnight without causing any hoof damage!

I give him bute when he needs it, a box of bute lasts a year including being given for other problems that might need it.

Would I knowingly by a horse with navicular? It would depend on the type of navicular.  Boney changes probably not as I live in fear of the day a bone snaps.  Heal pain then possibly if barefoot would help.


----------



## titchy (25 January 2011)

Hi, 

I have no experience of navicular, only laminitis.   Have a look at the Rockley Farm website in North Devon.   Look at the navicular rehab cases and perhaps contact Nic Barker.    

Should give you a better understanding.
xx


----------



## imr (26 January 2011)

In case its helpful.. 

My chap has had a flareup and so from my vet and my vet sis I have had the papers on the latest thinking on navicular done by Sue Dyson and Michael Schramme. Will summarise briefly in case its helpful to YD and anyone else:

Correct name for this is now Palmar Foot Pain Syndrome. Vets now do not believe this is a single disease or condition, but a range of different problems affecting the same areas in the feet which causes heel pain. Originally vets realised there was a correlation between horses with this pain and radiologically detectable degradation of the navicular bone. This is the classic "navicular disease" and there is no doubt that bone degradation of the navicular can cause foot pain and lameness. However, vets had noted lameness in horses with very few or no radiologically detectable changes and also that lameness varied from the classic chronic lameness associated with a degrading navicular bone to acute onset lameness and started to suspect there may be other causes of pain. With MRI they have had the ability to see the soft tissues in the feet, which has led to discovery that some horses have damage to the soft tissue apparatus around the navicular - like adhesions of the bottom of the DDFT to to navicular bone, splits in the bottom of the tendon, ligament damage. This can be associated with radiologically detectable changes, or may not be, but is equally capable of causing foot pain. 


I guess that eventually this will mean vets can give a better indication of prognosis and treatment depending on what the cause of the foot pain is but we will have to wait for that bit.


----------



## millitiger (26 January 2011)

definitely not.

I have horses to compete and wouldn't have anything with navicular.

Even if I only wanted a companion there are plenty out there with good health which you can pick up very cheap/free.


----------



## soulfull (26 January 2011)

I'm going to be completely honest here and you may not like what I say

Reading between the lines  i.e 'vet now says friend hasn't done all she could have'  'friend is losing grazing'  offering you a month loan

ok so my take on this is that

Friends horse went lame vet said navic  she thinks Oh my god (normal reaction)  she tries a few things (but not everything vet thinks she should have)

She starts thinking what she can do    brain wave   if I tell my friend (you) I have lost my grazing she is such a nice person and can afford it (I can't)   

I can even let her have him for a month (by which time really nice friend will love him and won't be able to let him go)   That is my problem solved

Then in a few months or even a year (I can save up)   if I want to I can magically  find some more grazing and get a new pony to ride.

I'm sorry but I think your so called friend is taking the mickey here and also taking advantage of your lovely nature.


----------



## proctor (26 January 2011)

After seeing what my friend has been through with her horse then it would be a no for me, sorry. She has spent over a year now of vets, remedial shoeing, jabs, x-rays, then she had her shoes taken off and went to a barefoot rehab place for 6 weeks (at £350 per week) more vets and x-rays. It's killing her money wise and she won't know still if all this is going to help or not.


----------

